# need help with Bestel D5000+ china phone



## strale (Aug 26, 2009)

hi everyone.
i'm new to this forum and i was wondering if someone knows any sync software to connect Bestel D5000+ with my PC?
Bestel D5000+ has hidden drive with system files. Also there is folder for games in witch i have to copy games to play it. I've tried china phone suite but it doesn't shows me the system drive. I downloaded program called mobiledit and i can view all drives, including the hidden one and the SD memory card but i cannot copy anything from or on it.. I've searched the google for one week to find solution but i cannot find anything useful. so if anyone knows some good program for this kind of thins please tell me.

thanks.


----------



## strale (Aug 26, 2009)

anyone..?? anything?


----------

